# Goose 🤪



## Fenris-wolf

Porkchop thought I should do a 52 week thread of my new puppy Goose, so here we go!! Goose 3 months old right now. she is thought to be a Doberman, Australian Cattle Dog mix, but won't know for sure until we do a DNA test on her. She is VERY intelligent, funny, active, cuddly, and confident.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She's sleeping now 😴


----------



## Skylar

Goose is so cute. I love the name. I often call my poodles “silly goose”. 

I love the sleeping phot


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> Goose is so cute. I love the name. I often call my poodles “silly goose”.
> 
> I love the sleeping phot


Thank you! Haha 😆 I remember you telling me that they're very silly! Do they know that you're talking about them?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She's up now because of a loud sound 😭😅 She's not going back to sleep. She's ready for being busy now!


----------



## Skylar

Fenris-wolf said:


> Do they know that you're talking about them?


Absolutely, I call them that in class sometimes… but it’s said in a loving voice, sometimes to get their attention.

Goose is just being a puppy, soon she’ll be ready for a nap again.


----------



## Misteline

Her paws are glorious. Just wanna squish'm!


----------



## Porkchop

Yay! I’m looking forward to your photos and updates on Goose. She looks like a little sweetheart, and so cute. Look at that tail wag in the first pic! I want to give her chest scratches and treats. 

Puppies have that mischievous streak that keep you on your feet, but isn’t it fun watching them discover the world? I hope she ends up getting along well with the feline animals you have once she’s older. 

I’m interested to hear what results you get once you do a DNA test!


----------



## Mufar42

Goose is adorable. She looks like she will be a perfect sized dog!


----------



## Dogs4Life

Those eyes! You can tell she's made a connection with you for sure!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> Her paws are glorious. Just wanna squish'm!


She would let you. 🥺


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Pics from Friday. I know this was meant to be a 52 week thread, but I'm going to turn it into a all purpose thread for Goose.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

Her intelligent is amazing. She is always trying to figure out what something is, what someone is doing and how to get something.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Love the pictures!


----------



## Asta's Mom

So glad that you are sharing Goose with us and staying with the forum. Even tho Goose is not a poodle, it is so much fun to see her pictures.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Dogs4Life said:


> Love the pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> So glad that you are sharing Goose with us and staying with the forum. Even tho Goose is not a poodle, it is so much fun to see her pictures.


Thank you 😊


----------



## Misteline

Yes, the forum wouldn't be the same without you Fenris-wolf. You are a bright light and I find your enthusiasm is contagious!


----------



## Mufar42

Asta's Mom said:


> So glad that you are sharing Goose with us and staying with the forum. Even tho Goose is not a poodle, it is so much fun to see her pictures.


Me too so happy you have goose and I think we should certify her as a poodle. I love hearing all about her.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> So glad that you are sharing Goose with us and staying with the forum. Even tho Goose is not a poodle, it is so much fun to see her pictures.





Misteline said:


> Yes, the forum wouldn't be the same without you Fenris-wolf. You are a bright light and I find your enthusiasm is contagious!





Mufar42 said:


> Me too so happy you have goose and I think we should certify her as a poodle. I love hearing all about her.


Thank you, this means a lot to me. 😊


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I'm about to boil some chicken as treats for her.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose turned 4 months old yesterday. 🥳 She will have been with us for 2 weeks at 9:00PM tonight.


----------



## Skylar

Wow, she’s 4 months. They grow up quickly as you know, so savor this puppy time with Goose.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> Wow, she’s 4 months. They grow up quickly as you know, so savor this puppy time with Goose.


I have taken pics of her almost everyday and enjoying puppyhood. 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Misteline

She's such an attractive pup. So sleek. So cute! Love the white tips on her paws and tail.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We have had a great day! We have started on learning sit and down today. She is catching on so quick!! We also jammed out to some music together, went to Petsmart to get some treats for her, and she saw a white kitten, guinea pigs, (we stayed away from them because I didn't want them to get too scared) and a screaming toddler who was out with his parents and very happy to see the animals there. She handled everything so well and I'm so proud of her. This is the third time I have taken her there. 

I just moved her potty location to the patio today because she has just been peeing on the pads just because we put them down and now she has started just peeing on the floor in her X-pen, so I want to make sure she goes on the patio and only when she needs to. 

Also, I feel very blessed to have had Sisko. I feel like the training and experience I had with him has really gone a long way for me when training and working with Goose and feel like it will also help when I work with other dogs. That feeling is deeper than I can truly explain.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> She's such an attractive pup. So sleek. So cute! Love the white tips on her paws and tail.


Thank you! 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She likes to flop out of peoples arms and has successfully done it 3 times. 🥲 She hasn't gotten hurt, but I thought her doing it the first time she would have learned not to do it again. I was wrong 😒


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I was trying to figure out what job Goose could have and do. I would love to do search and rescue with her.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Have you thought of training Goose to be a therapy dog? Strikes me that so many people could get better just being around Goose - at least have a happy time with him.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> Have you thought of training Goose to be a therapy dog? Strikes me that so many people could get better just being around Goose - at least have a happy time with him.


I haven't, but I am now! I was doing some research last night about the requirements for therapy dogs. The trainer that we will be taking her to for puppy classes also evaluates for CGC and therapy dogs so I will be talking with her and get her opinion on Goose for it.


----------



## Skylar

Fenris-wolf said:


> I was trying to figure out what job Goose could have and do. I would love to do search and rescue with her.


I know people who do search and rescue. It’s a huge commitment and I mean huge time wise and expensive. The training is many hours a week, not the time most people would do. Training is documented and you have to go where they want you; it may be inconvenient but you go. You need a vehicle. You as the handler may be required to get certified in things like CPR or evidence handling etc. My friends had to also train their dogs to take down criminals and deal with being attacked by knives, guns and other weapons. (They aren’t knowingly put in unsafe places, but they need to be prepared). You may be expected to fly somewhere at your own expense with your dog on short notice. The need for search and rescue is emotionally draining. You might be looking for a missing child and find a body. You might be hunting an escape from prison. You will also spend time at fundraisers to help afford to do this work. It’s also rewarding work and important to the community … these people are real heroes.

Before taking dogs for search and rescue, in my area, dogs and handlers need to pass the AKC CGC test first. Someone who was in my class and failed the test two e was very upset because it was holding her back from getting accepted for search and rescue training.

If you can take scentwork and tracking classes with Goose … it’s the same training. You will gain skills so if you want to do search and rescue when you are older and in position to do it, you’ll be better prepared. 

Therapy dog work is very rewarding and there’s a real need. It’s trained along with AKC CGC. I would love for you to take the sequence of classes where you and Goose can pass the CGC. Your trainer can help you plan your classes.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> I know people who do search and rescue. It’s a huge commitment and I mean huge time wise and expensive. The training is many hours a week, not the time most people would do. Training is documented and you have to go where they want you; it may be inconvenient but you go. You need a vehicle. You as the handler may be required to get certified in things like CPR or evidence handling etc. My friends had to also train their dogs to take down criminals and deal with being attacked by knives, guns and other weapons. (They aren’t knowingly put in unsafe places, but they need to be prepared). You may be expected to fly somewhere at your own expense with your dog on short notice. The need for search and rescue is emotionally draining. You might be looking for a missing child and find a body. You might be hunting an escape from prison. You will also spend time at fundraisers to help afford to do this work. It’s also rewarding work and important to the community … these people are real heroes.
> 
> Before taking dogs for search and rescue, in my area, dogs and handlers need to pass the AKC CGC test first. Someone who was in my class and failed the test two e was very upset because it was holding her back from getting accepted for search and rescue training.
> 
> If you can take scentwork and tracking classes with Goose … it’s the same training. You will gain skills so if you want to do search and rescue when you are older and in position to do it, you’ll be better prepared.
> 
> Therapy dog work is very rewarding and there’s a real need. It’s trained along with AKC CGC. I would love for you to take the sequence of classes where you and Goose can pass the CGC. Your trainer can help you plan your classes.


I never thought about search and rescue dogs and their handlers going into situations where they would have to take down someone. Are the dogs trained to just pin the person down? Or do they have to bite? Was the lady able to pass eventually? I can definitely take scentworks or tracking with Goose. I think she would love it! 

I am definitely not in the position to do search and rescue yet, but I will still consider it when I am older. Thank you! I will definitely see about Goose becoming a therapy dog!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We took Goose to a waterfront yesterday and she did amazing! We carried her around since she hasn't had her last puppy core vaccines yet. She saw people, kids, Puget Sound, boats, jet skis, jellyfish, clams, a ferry and she heard it's horn and she saw other dogs. She slept so well after that. I can tell that she really loves to go places. I can't wait to take her to more places after she is vaccinated.

We were inside Target today. I held her most of the time, but let her walk around in the low traffic areas. She acted like she has done this all her puppy life. She was calm around people, kids and shopping carts. She wasn't afraid of anything there. She tried to get this employee to pet her though while she was in my arms because she was really close to her. 😅 She was like "pet me please🥺" She sat when I asked her to and lied down when we weren't moving.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Perses and Artemis are doing extremely well with Goose. They have been around her when she is in her kennel and puppy pen, and I think Artemis loves her because she has been staying close to her kennel. She never lays down where her kennel is. I still want to wait at least another week for on leash meets.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Starla

Goodness that tail! She is adorable! Are you going to do an embark on her?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Starla said:


> Goodness that tail! She is adorable! Are you going to do an embark on her?


Thank you! I am definitely going to do an Embark on her. Some people have asked if she is a Daschund because of how long her back is, but I think her back is long because she is going to be big. Here is what her brother looks like Olympia, WA - Australian Cattle Dog. Meet FRECKLES a Pet for Adoption.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I can't wait to see what she is mixed with. Her brother has the same great temperament too!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She doesn't want to run around and or play fetch right now, so I brought out a food puzzle toy and she has already figured it out. I left it unlocked and then will lock it after she has eaten all the treats. I love that she loves mental exercise as much as she loves physical exercise.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose started peeing and pooping in her kennel and X-pen because she figured out that it worked to get her out. She has stopped now that we just put her right back in after cleaning it up.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I finally purchased Goose's Embark DNA + health kit. It should be here in a few days. She has been doing amazing! We haven't been anywhere this week because I have been sick. She's 13 inches now and maybe 18lbs.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Sorry for the strange looking pic 😅


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

She goes in to the vet today finally. I'm a bit upset that she couldn't go in sooner, but there's a lot going on right now and I should be grateful that it was even this soon.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose did great! 😁 All she wanted to do there was lick attack the staff 😰 and run around and play in there. The vet said that she is doing great and is in good health and can be on the ground now. I was VERY happy to hear that.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We tried taking a selfie there at the vet office 😂


----------



## Misteline

Lol. Your glasses are cute! And Goose of course!

I'm excited to see what your embark says and what she'll look like all grown up. Puppies can surprise you once they get past the "all paws, tail, and metabolism" stage.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> Lol. Your glasses are cute! And Goose of course!
> 
> I'm excited to see what your embark says and what she'll look like all grown up. Puppies can surprise you once they get past the "all paws, tail, and metabolism" stage.


Thank you! 😁

I can't wait to see what the Embark test says either and wonder what she will look like as an adult too. I'm just enjoying puppyhood right now😁


----------



## Mufar42

I too am looking forward to what embark test reveals.. I also wonder if she and her sibling could have different fathers, the do look quite a bit different. I also wonder how big she will be. Pictures are so deceiving at times, some make them look much bigger than they are or vise versa. In any case she certainly is cute, seems to have markings like a doberman, or rotate or gsd so there may be some of that in the mix too. I am so curious.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We took our first walk today! 😁 She did great. The concrete wasn't too hot for her, we ran around for a little bit then walked to the clubhouse and went inside for some water for her and she wasn't scared by passing cars or a motorcycle. She did pull some, but that is expected so I either stopped walking or changed directions.

The other photos are too big for me to post😞 Looks like it might be time for an Instagram!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I feel like I have been getting in shape since having Goose. We ran up and down the sidewalk that our apartment is on and we both loved it, and she went potty outside! She went half way up the stairs until she was like "wait, I forgot what paws go where😰." And froze so I carried her the rest of the way and she was happy again 😌

I have to retrain her being okay in the X-pen because she thinks it's THE worst thing because she can't interact with us like how she would when she is outside of it and will pee and poop in hopes of her being let out because we would take her out of it when she peed and pooped on the puppy pads. So she doesn't understand why she isn't being let out. I'm going to try giving more attention and her favorite treats when she is calm inside the X-pen and maybe give her a special treat while she's in there.

It's funny how we can teach our dogs things that we don't mean to by mistake.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I have no idea why it posted the same photo as an attachment.😅


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

Do you have a guestimate of how big Goose will be fully matured?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Do you have a guestimate of how big Goose will be fully matured?


The vet said not really because we don't know what else she's mixed with, she said maybe 30lbs. We thought she was going to be smaller than what she is now when we first got her and she has surprised us. She happily eats 3 cups a day and the vet said that that was good. I have a feeling she is going to be bigger than we think.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Fenris-wolf said:


> I feel like I have been getting in shape since having Goose. We ran up and down the sidewalk that our apartment is on and we both loved it, and she went potty outside! She went half way up the stairs until she was like "wait, I forgot what paws go where[emoji27]." And froze so I carried her the rest of the way and she was happy again [emoji18]
> 
> I have to retrain her being okay in the X-pen because she thinks it's THE worst thing because she can't interact with us like how she would when she is outside of it and will pee and poop in hopes of her being let out because we would take her out of it when she peed and pooped on the puppy pads. So she doesn't understand why she isn't being let out. I'm going to try giving more attention and her favorite treats when she is calm inside the X-pen and maybe give her a special treat while she's in there.
> 
> It's funny how we can teach our dogs things that we don't mean to by mistake.


You gotta be quick in the x-pen. The second you notice any circling or pre-pee and poop signs, pick her up and bring her to her proper potty place. Even if she has already started to go, just snatch her up and bring her outside, pronto! When she's done pee'ing/pooping, then she can come back in with free reign (by your definition) of her space. If she doesn't pee/poop in say 5 minutes, bring her back in and put her in her crate with door closed. Take her back outside to try again after 15-30 minutes, or sooner if it looks like she's anxious to go.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I dropped off her swab at the post office earlier today.


----------



## Dechi

Fenris-wolf said:


> I have to retrain her being okay in the X-pen because she thinks it's THE worst thing because she can't interact with us like how she would when she is outside of it and will pee and poop in hopes of her being let out because we would take her out of it when she peed and pooped on the puppy pads.


I noticed the X-Pen is on carpet. It is nearly impossible to housetrain a dog if they are living on soiled carpet or other similar material. Even if you clean it with vinegar or a special enzyme remover, the smell will linger. A dog’s nose is very, very sensitive. That is most probably why she is peeing and pooping in her X-pen.

I would clean the whole carpet, let it dry and get some cheap vinyl or tile to put over it. Meanwhile, don’t let her have access to it. Now that she can go on walks, I would start doing a strict potty routine outside, so her intestines can start working at specific times. That will make life easier for you, and less cleaning inside.

If she ever has an accident in her x-pen, it will be really easy to clean and there won’t be any remaining smell. I like to use simple vinegar mixed with water (about 1:4).


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We went to Mudbay today and she did awesome, she got to greet her first dog since being allowed on the ground, it was a Yorkshire Terrier Maltese mix and she also saw a Biewer Terrier. She wasn't interested in them enough so that all her attention was on them. I feel a little bad though because I probably didn't seem too friendly to the owner of the Yorkie mix because I was too busy watch Goose and her dog interact and making sure everything went smoothly. Goose was scared at first but than she wanted to play.

I found that holding your dog away from people works wonders too. One of the employees wanted to say hi and I told him that she was in training and to wait until she is calm and not jumping. He listened at first, but than Goose got more excited and started jumping and he didn't stop petting her so I started to move her back from him and he stopped.









She is 16.4lbs now


----------



## Dechi

I wrote to put the vinyl under the carpet, but of course I meant on top of it. I corrected it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Dechi said:


> I wrote to put the vinyl under the carpet, but of course I meant on top of it. I corrected it.


It's okay! I knew what you meant. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

94Magna_Tom said:


> You gotta be quick in the x-pen. The second you notice any circling or pre-pee and poop signs, pick her up and bring her to her proper potty place. Even if she has already started to go, just snatch her up and bring her outside, pronto! When she's done pee'ing/pooping, then she can come back in with free reign (by your definition) of her space. If she doesn't pee/poop in say 5 minutes, bring her back in and put her in her crate with door closed. Take her back outside to try again after 15-30 minutes, or sooner if it looks like she's anxious to go.


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Today marks a month since Goose has been adopted. 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳. She is everything I could ask for in a dog. She is just a crazy puppy right now, but I know she is and will be amazing. I had been slacking on her training for the past week because I have not been feeling well and it shows😬😱. It's hard to take pics of her!

We tried watching the 1954 Godzilla together and she decided that she wanted to be Godzilla and went on a rampage on my Mom's bed. It wasn't pretty😰 I put her in her X-pen after she ran outside and pooped today and she settled down very nice and watched my brothers play Super Smash. I wish I had started it sooner, but we are working on getting used to fast moving cars

I love how her ears are different! Embark has her DNA sample, so just waiting for the results. 😁










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose has worms 😥, and the rescue gave us some de-wormer and we are going to get some more. She's doing very well otherwise. I think she may have had them longer than what we think though because I found one in her poop. She has been not as active today because of the de-wormer.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Misteline

She's gotten so big!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> She's gotten so big!


Ikr?! It's kinda shocking. She isn't that tiny puppy we brought home and I still think she is going to get bigger than expected still. Her DNA results should be here in 1-3 weeks from now. She likes to jump on anything she can, we try to stop her, but it doesn't always work. She thinks she's Superdog!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Someone likes to run top speed and jump on my Mom's bed now. I don't know how to stop her from doing it, and I don't want her to do it since she's still growing. I gave her some ice to play with on Wednesday and then yesterday and today because of the heat. She tried to get me to play with her with it 😂







and discovered today that she could chew on it too instead of just smacking it around.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I am in love with Goose's face. Smart, busy girl !

She is going to keep you on your toes for the next year or so 🙂


----------



## cowpony

Fenris-wolf said:


> Someone likes to run top speed and jump on my Mom's bed now. I don't know how to stop her from doing it, and I don't want her to do it since she's still growing.


I wouldn't stress over it too much. You don't want to encourage or force her to do repetitive impact activities like jogging or agility. She will override her own sense of self protection in order to please you. However, when she's choosing the activity she can simply choose to stop when it doesn't feel good. Just keep an eye on her during the evening witching hour, when she's tired and not thinking clearly. That's when puppies do stupid stuff like rolling backwards off the bed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am in love with Goose's face. Smart, busy girl !
> 
> She is going to keep you on your toes for the next year or so 🙂


She will 😰.....I gonna enjoy it! 😁 I think she is gonna keep me on my toes her whole life. She is busy, busy, busy! Goose's favorite thing is interaction. I gave her a frozen cloth to play with the day before yesterday and she kept jumping up on the couch trying to get me to play with her with it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

cowpony said:


> I wouldn't stress over it too much. You don't want to encourage or force her to do repetitive impact activities like jogging or agility. She will override her own sense of self protection in order to please you. However, when she's choosing the activity she can simply choose to stop when it doesn't feel good. Just keep an eye on her during the evening witching hour, when she's tired and not thinking clearly. That's when puppies do stupid stuff like rolling backwards off the bed.


 Okay, thank you! I was worried about it because she always likes to do it, but I feel better now. She's already rolled off the bed. and she got right back up on the bed again.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Misteline

That little smirk! She knows she's a rascal.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I'm a bit upset right now because after doing so well with getting her nails clipped she has decided that she doesn't like having them done anymore so she was trying to bite my face earlier.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Her results are in!! I'm surprised that there's no Doberman. Goose’s Embark Dog DNA Results


----------



## Asta's Mom

Very interesting results. I too was surprised not to find Doberman in the mix.


----------



## Misteline

I've been waiting with excitement. 

Whelp, looks like she'll be a solid size at least!


----------



## Dogs4Life

Wow, definitely some surprises in the mix!


----------



## cowpony

Interesting mix. I was wondering if there would be some Rottie.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I was wondering if there was Rottweiler or Doberman and I'm so surprised that there's not! I'm most surprised about the Chow Chow.🤯


----------



## Fenris-wolf

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Misteline

Lol. Apparently Goose is sensitive content now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> Lol. Apparently Goose is sensitive content now.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She played with 2 puppies this week! Both younger than her and one was bigger than her. I'm trying to find or make a group for socializing puppies because it's going to be the end of next month until we are able to get her in puppy classes and she has been a bit shy and fearful at first with new puppies but does play with them after a little bit, so I want to make sure she has enough contact with other puppies and dogs so that she doesn't become fearful or fearful aggressive.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose is 19lbs now, so maybe she is going to be bigger than 35lbs? We just had a security breach in tent bed an hour ago. Perses was in there while I let Goose out and I didn't know, she ran inside the tent bed and I had wondered why she just went in there like that, so I called her over and saw Perses poke his head out like 😧 and Goose was like 😍 while still trying to lick him. And I just discovered that she can jump up on the toilet seat and that the bathtub isn't safe anymore😰


----------



## Asta's Mom

Bathtub not safe - nothing is safe with the Goose. Wonder what mischief she will get into next.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> Bathtub not safe - nothing is safe with the Goose. Wonder what mischief she will get into next.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 I wonder what mischief she will get into next too. I can see her being one of those dogs that gets food out of the refrigerator already.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Perses and Artemis wanted to say hi to Goose last night. It was so adorable🥰


----------



## Skylar

Fenris-wolf said:


> Her results are in!! I'm surprised that there's no Doberman. Goose’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Wow, what a surprising mix … I don’t see any of these breeds in Goose.

She sure is growing quickly and cutely. 😊


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

Perses and Artemis are doing well around Goose, I think they're just about ready for her to be out and about while I hold her leash. I found Perses scooping Goose's food from out of her kennel while she was in there and he was wet from Goose licking him. 🤣


----------



## Skylar

That’s a very promising start to their relationship


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We got a Super Chewer ball from Petco and it's one of the few toys that has been able to survive her teeth!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Please focus on the puppy and not on the mess in the background 😬 We're working remodeling our place.


----------



## Starla

Awww look at those long legs! How big is she now?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose likes to play with someone instead of by herself. She is the most extroverted dog I have ever had! She always has to try to do what I'm doing.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Starla said:


> Awww look at those long legs! How big is she now?


She's over 22lbs now and maybe 14-15 inches. She's the smallest puppy we have had. I wonder how big she will get. 🤔


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Skylar

Watch out, she’ll be posting her soon on her own.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose has been doing great. she's extremely extroverted. There was this one time we went to Petsmart and met a very friendly kitten that wanted to play with her and she wanted to play. It was adorable 🥰. We're restarting on leash manners because she likes to go to the end of her leash when I take a step. One thing that I am concerned about is her fear of cars, it's like something bad happened to her with them and instead of her fear getting better it's getting worse. She goes to her classes at the end of the month, so I will ask her trainer what her opinion is and what we can do.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> Watch out, she’ll be posting her soon on her own.


😱I will be watching out! What should I do if she starts ordering things from Chewy? 😰


----------



## Asta's Mom

Thanks for my Goose fix. She always makes me smile.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> Thanks for my Goose fix. She always makes me smile.


I'm very happy that she makes you happy. I think Goose is too.


----------



## Mufar42

Goose is soo cute! Looks like she is doing very well.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

That face 🥺








I'm glad I kept that orange harness! It just need a few more adjustments before she wears it to training classes. She looks great in orange and I will now be getting her leashes and collars in it.


----------



## Mufar42

Boy she is growing fast! She is really pretty and orange really does suit her well!


----------



## Misteline

Her paws aren't squishy plump anymore. Our little lady is growing up 😭. She's beautiful.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> Her paws aren't squishy plump anymore. Our little lady is growing up 😭. She's beautiful.


I miss her squishy plump paws too🥺😭 Thank you😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Mufar42 said:


> Boy she is growing fast! She is really pretty and orange really does suit her well!


Thank you! I hope she will look good in purple because that's one of the only colors that was in stock for another harness for her. She can slip out of the orange one😬 We had to miss the first week of training class because my Mom wasn't feeling well, but I'm glad we didn't find out in class!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

That's a poor picture😅 We got Goose a dog bed so she could be extra warm and comfy at night, but she still hasn't figured out that it's not a giant toy😂


----------



## Vita

Goose is stunning! I love her eyes and shape of her face.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Vita said:


> Goose is stunning! I love her eyes and shape of her face.


Thank you!😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

We went to Petco over the weekend to get some toys and treats for Goose and some food and treats for Perses and Artemis. Goose did very well, we put her in the cart so she wouldn't pull anywhere and everywhere and since we don't have a good harness for her yet. She really wanted to play with the other dogs that she saw there and wanted to pick out several toys and wanted to say hi to everyone and tell them she's Goose. She did jump out of the cart at the end of the trip because she saw 2 dogs at the same time! She didn't hurt herself thank God, and she got a French fry or 2 after that. 

The LambChop that we got her is ripped already and I think I will have to throw it away because she likes the stuffing.😔


----------



## Misteline

If lambchop is destuffable then you could try to turn it into a flat toy. For the harness you could consider a martingale harness like the one sleepypod makes if she is backing out of the ones you got here.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> If lambchop is destuffable then you could try to turn it into a flat toy. For the harness you could consider a martingale harness like the one sleepypod makes if she is backing out of the ones you got here.


Thank you for the great idea. I destuffed Lambchop as you suggested and Goose like it better as a flat toy. Is the Freedom Harness a martingale harness? I got it and she still got out of it😖


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We had our first training class the Wednesday before last. Our trainer could tell right away that Goose is a street baby, so this explains a lot! She was very scared at class and it was heartbreaking, but the trainer said she will be fine and she will need a lot of time and patience. I tried contacting the rescue we got her from to get some more info on her and it's been 9 days since I contacted them and I believe we are being ghosted. I always hate when people do this, but as long as she will be okay and we work with our trainer on helping her we want to keep her.


Goose had been mouthing with teeth when I asked her to do something or when she couldn't get to or do what she wanted to do. It seemed that she was getting stressed and going over her threshold so I started going slower and giving a lot of treats when she settles down and relaxes. She hasn't mouthed with teeth since! But she still tries to get us to play with her by jumping around, barking very loud, play growling, it's obnoxious but very silly and funny at the same time though. It's very hard not to smile and laugh when she does it. She sometimes mouths with it and then she gets a 5 minute time out so she's learning that it's not okay at all to make any skin contact with her teeth at all.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose had fallen asleep in my tent bed. She can be very anxious and not want to sit still because of it so it is always amazing to see her relax and she is relaxing more and more each day, and today she relaxed in the living room for a while.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

She looks great in purple too, but she still slipped out of it🤦🏽‍♀️😳


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I let Goose be near Perses earlier today and she did very good and did Perses. Perses did take a few licks and paws, but he was extremely patient with her and she tried to him to play with her with her candy corn and her orange toy. It was adorable🥺,


----------



## Fenris-wolf

This is how most pics of Goose turn out.








😬😂


----------



## Mufar42

Aww Goose is so cute! Looks to be a nice size now!


----------



## cowpony

Goose really is cute.

Several of my neighbors have street dogs from the Caribbean. One sounds very similar to Goose - timid and a bit reactive. This dog has come around quite nicely with lots of attention and training over a period of several years. Her owners walk her twice a day, so she has become accustomed to the sights of the neighborhood. They also practiced walking her with their trainer's dog and then another neighbors dog. They started out with the dogs walking on opposite sides of the street. Then, as the dogs got accustomed to each other, they were able to move closer together.


----------



## Porkchop

Goose’s face melts my heart. What a cutie girl. 

I hope your rescue gets back to you during the week, could understand not responding on a weekend. How disappointing if they don’t. I’ve never personally got a dog from a rescue, but have read good and bad experiences from others.

I know the lengths you will go to train Goose what it means to be a dog. You have the wisdom to see it through with patience and love. I’m cheering for both of you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose can jump on top of her kennel and she likes doing it.







😰


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## cowpony

Goose has grown!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

cowpony said:


> Goose has grown!


She's 30lbs now! I can't believe it🤯 I don't know how tall she is, but I would guess that she's 15-16 inches now. I think she's going to stay short. It's so funny that I thought she was going to be a big tall dog.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Goose looks cute in any color. Especially love the purple and the pink You can tell she i is much loved Am so glad you are with us and pleas keep showing us her pictures and adventures.


----------



## Streetcar

Goose is such a darling, happy girl 😍! She has really matured a lot since joining your family. Thanks for updating, Fenris 🤩🥰.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Happy Halloween!🎃💀☠👻


----------



## Rose n Poos

🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Skylar

Do you think she’s reached her full size? Looks like her body has grown into feet. She’s so cute. 

Hows the training going?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose has been doing great, she is becoming calmer and relaxing more! She hadn't been wanting to walk near the exits of our apartment complex because she's afraid of cars, but yesterday she walked a few steps more near one of the exits. I was so proud of her!😁 Just today she was able to continue our walk after bring really close to a reactive Husky mix, and she was curious🧐 about the lawn service truck instead of being afraid of it.

She adores her siblings and has been near them with her leash on and they have even come up to her and want to play with her. She still gets too excited if they come up to her sometimes. Yesterday she punched Perses with her muzzle. It was like Dax's spirit visited and made Goose punch Perses.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> Do you think she’s reached her full size? Looks like her body has grown into feet. She’s so cute.
> 
> Hows the training going?


I'm not sure. Everytime she looks like she's done growing, she grows more. She knows she's cute and she tries to use it!

Training is going very well, we're still mostly on the basics because our trainer said to and we're also working on confidence so we haven't really started any trick training yet. We've been working on recall, downs, sits, stay, wait, drop it, leave it, sitting before going out a door, being calm around the cats and my brothers, calm greetings and leash manners.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She's also WAY in her kennel now and stay quiet unless she needs to go potty. She gets 2 half hour walk and sniffs and runs during the day (we have only been walking lately because all of the rain) with playtime and play time inside after the sun goes down because I'm 100% sure she would try to eat a snail or slug and I read that dogs can get lungworm from them. We'll start going outside after sundown when her leave it is better.


----------



## Rose n Poos

She is so striking, very pretty


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Rose n Poos said:


> She is so striking, very pretty


Thank you😄


----------



## Fenris-wolf

😃


----------



## Streetcar

Goose is such a pretty girl, and she clearly adores you. LOVE her martingale collars, and I wonder if you might share the brand name. It's quite becoming to Miss Goose, too 😍.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Streetcar said:


> Goose is such a pretty girl, and she clearly adores you. LOVE her martingale collars, and I wonder if you might share the brand name. It's quite becoming to Miss Goose, too 😍.


Thank you! I've reached favorite person status with her😢. It's rc pets. I got it from Mudbay and it's the only thing she can't slip out of! Dog Collars : | RC Pets I would love to get some collars from Etsy for her too! She's already on her way to being very stylish.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose just tried to grab my phone!! She wants to use PF too.....or she wants me to put my phone down🤔


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I finally got a pic of Goose standing still for a second.








Dang it! It's blured.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Asta's Mom

I always love my Goose pictures - and wow she is growing. Wonder when she will stop growing. Glad you have a training schedule It will be so helpful in the future. And love the halloween shots.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

This is from Friday. We did a half an hour walk and then stayed out for an hour after her first walk and she was exhausted for the rest of the day. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I took outside pics today, but they're too big for the server😢. I'll see if I can edit them. Goose is getting less afraid of cars! She has been wanting to continue to walking instead of stopping and cowaring. And she walked the farthest we have ever walked together and she did so good focusing on me instead of this reactive dog that is around her size. This huge progress for her and I'm so proud of her!!!!!😭🥰


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## For Want of Poodle

Goose is so GLOSSY! 

Good job team Fenris on the walking progress


----------



## Fenris-wolf

For Want of Poodle said:


> Goose is so GLOSSY!
> 
> Good job team Fenris on the walking progress


Thank you!😁 I wonder why Goose is so glossy🧐


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We had a horrible walk yesterday😬 It wasn't fun at all and was actually quite stressful. Goose just insisted on pulling, but we had fun inside. Today was a lot better, but we didn't stay out for an hour because of rain and there may have been loose dogs fighting near by.








I love this pic because it reminds me of the one I took of Sisko when I wanted to go outside with me.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Asta's Mom

Goose looks ready for your loving. Sure is cute. Love looking at Goose's pictures and thank you for sharing Goose with us.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> Goose looks ready for your loving. Sure is cute. Love looking at Goose's pictures and thank you for sharing Goose with us.


I'm very happy that Goose makes other people happy too. Yeah, she tries to hang out with me 24/7 and tries to get into what I'm doing.😆


----------



## Misteline

She's such a healthy, clever, and good natured looking dog!


----------



## Streetcar

Goose is such a lovely girlie 🥰!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose is currently pretending that her turkey ball toy is a real turkey😌. She and her siblings get to try duck tonight.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Misteline

How did the furfam enjoy their duck?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Misteline said:


> How did the furfam enjoy their duck?


They loved it!! Everyone ate theirs so fast. I wish I had some more to give them.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

We were able to walk at the whole other end of the apartment complex!! Goose also wanted to keep going when there was a car going by and we also had a lady reverse her truck to tell Goose she's a good puppy🥰. I'm very proud of her, she has been doing amazing! Her impulse control still needs A LOT of work, poor Perses and Artemis have been punched by her paws when they've run by😔


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I had text the lady who runs the rescue to try and get some background on her, but I haven't heard anything back. Goose gets very scared when she hears dogs fighting. I was trying to watch Zak George and she got very upset hearing the dogs fighting on there so I turned it off. I really wonder what she has been through, but I will probably never know. What matters is that she is well taken care of, safe, becoming confident and loved.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

We went for our first night-time walk and Goose did amazing! I really thought I was going to have to pull slugs and snails from her mouth. We have been working on leaving things outside alone so maybe that's why she did so good🤔


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

These were the best out of 9 pics🤣 Goose update later tonight😌


----------



## Fenris-wolf

This is what happens when I say I can't reach Fries


----------



## Skylar

Fenris-wolf said:


> These were the best out of 9 pics🤣 Goose update later tonight😌


I love to see the joy in your face while you play with Goose.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Last weekend was crazy. Goose's food was bad and it make her sick with a very upset stomach. We got her a new food and she seems to be doing very well on it. We're still working on long down stays, leash manners, impulse control in general, expanding our walking area, sitting before going through doors(she does very well at the front door) calm greetings, and no jumping on the cats to play with them.🧐

She's been walking by moving cars and even the huge scary trucks!!! She still gets scared sometimes if they make a lot of noise, but she's been able to recover quicker and relax after it happens. Perses and Artemis really like her and try to great her every day. It's so cute!!😍 But sometimes she gets too excited and jumps on them or scares them away. We were practicing leash manners inside before going outside earlier, and Perses was sitting in a box near where we were passing by and Goose didn't take the opportunity to jump on him!

Goose loves to goof off and try to grab her toys instead of doing boring training. I try to make training as fun and up beat as possible, but, maybe I should play with her at the end of our training sessions like I did with Sisko?🤔 What do PF peeps think? Thank you the feedback in advance!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Goose is such a darling pup! I like to play tug with Frosty after an obedience session. I think it's a great way to relieve any training "stress"


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I think 75% of our obedience practice is playing ball.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Wow -sounds like you and Goose actually are doing so well with training. At times it does not seem to be progressing but a good look from then to now may show a difference. Maybe keep a training notebook.
Love it that Goose is sometimes Goofy. Asta was like that when he was young


----------



## dogsavvy

Goose is adorable. Congratulations! Long ago in the Doberman's history, they had some interesting little marks & such that various people gave them nicknames. Up by the ears, some of the really nice working ones had "devil's horns" & it was like these little tiny tissue in the front of the ears, barely noticeable. And they did look like itty bitty horns. The markings like Goose has on the front paws... I can't remember what they were called but that black marking that looks almost like a thumb print or a soot mark, those were good signs to the old working dober people. 

Goose is a beauty. I can't wait to see more pictures. Of course, you know how I adore the Dobermanns.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

MaizieFrosty said:


> Goose is such a darling pup! I like to play tug with Frosty after an obedience session. I think it's a great way to relieve any training "stress"


Thank you! Okay, I will start doing that with her


----------



## Fenris-wolf

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think 75% of our obedience practice is playing ball.


Ah, okay. I bet Annie loves it! Goose likes balls, but I think she would adore a rope toy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Asta's Mom said:


> Wow -sounds like you and Goose actually are doing so well with training. At times it does not seem to be progressing but a good look from then to now may show a difference. Maybe keep a training notebook.
> Love it that Goose is sometimes Goofy. Asta was like that when he was young


Thank you so much for this. It can be hard sometimes because it feels like we're not getting anywhere at all, but looking back, we have made huge progress. I had Goose on her leash in the kitchen while I was preparing a cup of coffee for me and Perses came in and wanted to hang out with us and Goose was quick to calm down!! I will definitely keep a training notebook. That's funny that Asta was goofy sometimes when he was younger.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

dogsavvy said:


> Goose is adorable. Congratulations! Long ago in the Doberman's history, they had some interesting little marks & such that various people gave them nicknames. Up by the ears, some of the really nice working ones had "devil's horns" & it was like these little tiny tissue in the front of the ears, barely noticeable. And they did look like itty bitty horns. The markings like Goose has on the front paws... I can't remember what they were called but that black marking that looks almost like a thumb print or a soot mark, those were good signs to the old working dober people.
> 
> Goose is a beauty. I can't wait to see more pictures. Of course, you know how I adore the Dobermanns.


Thank you! That's so cool and interesting about the old Dobermanns. I wonder if I can find some pics of them. I'll look. I find it so strange that Goose doesn't have Dobermann or Rottweiler in her at all. She has Australian Cattle Dog, American Pitbull Terrier, Border Collie, Golden Retriever, Chow Chow, Labrador Retriever, and American Shaffordshire Terrier in her.

She's extremely playful, silly, loves interacting, sharing her toys and food (she lets Perses take pawfulls of food from her bowl while eating, so I have to lock him out now) other animals and most people, there have been some people that she doesn't like.

I'm about to upload more now. I try to take as many as possible, but it's hard because she doesn't stay still for very long, but we're working on it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose can be free-roaming with the cats now!! She's done so well, but she tries to get into things and slams Fries into my legs when she feels she's not being paid attention to.😑 I'm trying to get her to stop doing that. She is still getting over her fear of cars, but does very good at new places.


----------



## Skylar

She’s adorable. I’m so glad she and the cats are getting along.

I train in short little stages. I break things down and only do a few repeats. When I have a two adjoining segments i then merge them. Lost of treats in the beginning but I throw in toys too. I try to be random when treating because I want Theo to be focused on me the whole time. He can’t predict what I will do next. Always fun. A recall may end in food tossed between my legs, or a toy, or maybe he comes in to front and sits but I toss food to the side and send him and sometimes he gets fed in proper front position. end on a fun note.

Play tug, toss a treat to “get it” or a toy, or end a session with a fun trick and treats. Mix it up and keep it fun. No drilling for long sessions.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She did annoy Artemis earlier so she jumped on the cat tree and looked at her like this:


----------



## Fenris-wolf

There has been less illegal bullying of the cats!!🥳 Goose is learning how to bring clothes to me so I can wash them. She's also getting better at being calm while being petted. We have also been playing while training and playing afterwards and Goose loves it so much😍.


----------



## cowpony

I love the first picture where she is using her dewclaws as thumbs to hold her toy. I was unsure about leaving the dewclaws on my boys after the accident Snarky had with his (he broke it off falling down the stairs in a moment of doggy doofiness and needed surgery to get it properly removed.) Seeing her using her claws so actively reminds me that dewclaws really do have a purpose.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

cowpony said:


> I love the first picture where she is using her dewclaws as thumbs to hold her toy. I was unsure about leaving the dewclaws on my boys after the accident Snarky had with his (he broke it off falling down the stairs in a moment of doggy doofiness and needed surgery to get it properly removed.) Seeing her using her claws so actively reminds me that dewclaws really do have a purpose.


Thank you!😁 Oh, that's horrible! Something like that happening is always in the back of my head. I haven't had a dog before that uses their paws like how Goose does.


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Johanna

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think 75% of our obedience practice is playing ball.


That's Zoe's idea of training!


----------



## dogsavvy

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you! That's so cool and interesting about the old Dobermanns. I wonder if I can find some pics of them. I'll look. I find it so strange that Goose doesn't have Dobermann or Rottweiler in her at all. She has Australian Cattle Dog, American Pitbull Terrier, Border Collie, Golden Retriever, Chow Chow, Labrador Retriever, and American Shaffordshire Terrier in her.
> 
> She's extremely playful, silly, loves interacting, sharing her toys and food (she lets Perses take pawfulls of food from her bowl while eating, so I have to lock him out now) other animals and most people, there have been some people that she doesn't like.
> 
> I'm about to upload more now. I try to take as many as possible, but it's hard because she doesn't stay still for very long, but we're working on it.



Well I looked at the posts in the wrong order. ( I have NO idea what I did) but as the photos progressed I was thinking, are they certain there's Dobie in there? The more Goose grows. Of course, you've got the tests & that explains it. The Am Staff is the culprit for the markings. My husband & I dog sat for a friend a year or so ago. Everyone was certain this dog was a pit bull. She had a lot of those traits. I can agree she did look it however her temperament wasn't right nor were a few other things. When the tests came back, she was Rhodesian Ridgeback, Great Pyrenees, Golden Retriever, American Staffordshire, & a few others. Genetics are fascinating!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

dogsavvy said:


> Well I looked at the posts in the wrong order. ( I have NO idea what I did) but as the photos progressed I was thinking, are they certain there's Dobie in there? The more Goose grows. Of course, you've got the tests & that explains it. The Am Staff is the culprit for the markings. My husband & I dog sat for a friend a year or so ago. Everyone was certain this dog was a pit bull. She had a lot of those traits. I can agree she did look it however her temperament wasn't right nor were a few other things. When the tests came back, she was Rhodesian Ridgeback, Great Pyrenees, Golden Retriever, American Staffordshire, & a few others. Genetics are fascinating!


I love genetics! Even though I got the results, I still have some doubts and want to be 1000% sure that there isn't anything missing or that they didn't get it wrong and will be ordering another DNA kit from Wisdom Panel. Oh, my goodness! What a mix! That's so cool that the AM Staff is the culprit for the markings.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

GOOSE'S FIRST TIME IN SNOW!!!!!🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉






















She didn't care at first, but then got cautious, then became happy, then became The Happy and wanted to run around play in it. We stayed out for a while and had a lot of fun😄😄


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

She loves snow!!!!!


----------



## Porkchop

Yipeeee! I love all the pics and updates. Goose is cute as always. So glad her training is coming along so well.

Cant wait to see if you get the same results or not from the repeat dna test.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Porkchop said:


> Yipeeee! I love all the pics and updates. Goose is cute as always. So glad her training is coming along so well.
> 
> Cant wait to see if you get the same results or not from the repeat dna test.


I'm very happy that you love all the pics and updates. Her training has been coming along well, but for the past few days, she has really just wanted to do what she wants and will run away to go and play😬


----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf




----------



## Fenris-wolf

Why is she so cute?! I didn't mean to let it happen, but I let her use her cuteness against me, so when she's been like, Mama, play with me🥺. I've been like, okay😭, and played with her instead of playing on my terms with her, so now I'm making sure that I don't do that anymore. My Australian Shepherd, Dax, did the same thing when it came to getting what she wanted, which included saying hi to other dogs as long as the owners said it was okay. Sisko also had his moments of🥺 and I would be like yes, and it made him so happy.

I feel like Goose would really enjoy trick training and or agility very much, but she still isn't 100% reliable in her basic commands, and likes to run away and play still instead of boring training, but I think that's changing since I've started not only giving her treats during training and playing after, but also playing with her after she does something I want. She still has trouble getting overly excited and becoming out of control, but I think that that's getting better too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

It's been a long time since I have posted! A lot has happened! Goose has been doing very well. I found an incredible behavioralist that that has been able to help me get Goose on the right tracks, she born with ADHD and anxiety so that's why she was doing some of the things she was doing and she is now on medication for it and we are on a plan and she is MUCH happier and calmer, we are still working on fear of cars, but she's doing better than she had been doing around them and doesn't worry about them as long as they're not too loud or fast.

We go on hour long walks just where she is comfortable walking at twice a day, and if I'm sick, she is happy with her favorite "food ball" and playing inside, and helping with college. She likes other dogs, but only as long as they're calm and playful. We have to give it a few more months, but she will be going to training classes 😭



She has come such a long way. I CAN'T EVEN SAY HOW PROUD I AM OF HER, BUT I'M SO PROUD OF HER💖


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Sounds like good progress! Good to hear from you again!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sounds like good progress! Good to hear from you again!


Thank you! How has Elroy been?


----------



## cowpony

Yay! Glad to hear your progress is so good.


----------



## Skylar

I'm glad to hear things are going so well with you and Goose. Keep up the good work. She has turned out to be such a pretty girl.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

cowpony said:


> Yay! Glad to hear your progress is so good.


Thank you! 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Skylar said:


> I'm glad to hear things are going so well with you and Goose. Keep up the good work. She has turned out to be such a pretty girl.


Thank you. We will definitely keep up the good work! Goose says thank you 😁


----------



## Dechi

Very cute girl. Be careful with the long nails as they can change a way a dog walks and create physical problems down the line. This is something that’s easy to avoid with regular trimming.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you! How has Elroy been?


Very good thank you!


----------



## Minie

Thank you for the update. Lovely to see Goose again


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi!!!!

I skimmed thru some of your January posts and had a thought about this:


Fenris-wolf said:


> I feel like Goose would really enjoy trick training and or agility very much, but she still isn't 100% reliable in her basic commands,


If you're still working on the basics or refreshing them as needed, I think trying some fun things will actually help with basics too. 

This can help build a habit with her of complying with your instructions, and it's fun for you both too, so the pressure's off a bit.


----------



## Asta's Mom

So glad to see more of Goose - she is so precious


----------



## Asta's Mom

The sleeping pic is wonderful and wonderful is Goose


----------

